# Rumor has it that



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Iavaroni is our new head coach add DR G that is a nice combo,


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> Iavaroni is our new head coach add DR G that is a nice combo,


Dr G?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Hap said:


> Dr G?


Grgs.

I think Marc Stien is the one who reported this. Casey sounds like he'll end up with the T-Wolves.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

What rumor???? The key to a good rumor is telling people where it comes from. 

I mean I can do that too watch....

Rumor has it that Portland is gonna trade DA and Ruben Patterson for Obi-Wan Ginobilli this off season.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I see no headlines yet to substaniate this

altough it would be nice if the search was indeed over... to cross it off our list of things to do

Utherhimo????? wheres your source.... even RealGM does not mention anything. Nor ESPN....

and I do hope the bull dog Girgurich stays put...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

lol someone on the blazers mb said that kgw or someone reported that the coach will be announced early in the week and its been said it will be him.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Some national guy was saying it on the ESPN Radio Pregame show today. I think it was Rick Buecker (sp?) but I could be way off. Reguardless of who it is these types of rumors should always be taken with a grain of salt. It sounded to me like we've got our guy but it might be a while before it's a done deal.

If I remember what he really said something like "The Blazers interviewed Iavaroni last week and we were so impressed that he has become their #1 candidate and they've started talking contract." He didn't go into any further details as to what he really ment by "talking contract." It could be that they've thrown some numbers around and the two sides are feeling each other out and it'll be a while before there's any real news. Or it could be they've already got contracts in writing and they're working out the fine print and it'll be a matter of days before we hear something one way or another.

Me, I'm just accepting that it's true because it's more entertaining that way. That being the case I'm wondering what Iavaroni could have possibly done to be so impressive. I've been kicking it around in my little noodle for a bit and I've got a theory. Iavaroni has been given a lot of credit for working with Amare Stoudemire. John Nash loves Zach Randolph and has repeatedly called him a corner stone player but that has cooled lately because public oppinion has been against Zach. I'm thinkin Iavaroni came in with this big "I can turn Zach Randolph into a super star" speech and Nash was sold. Any other ideas on why Iavaroni could theoretically have been so impressive?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ebott said:


> Some national guy was saying it on the ESPN Radio Pregame show today. I think it was Rick Buecker (sp?) but I could be way off. Reguardless of who it is these types of rumors should always be taken with a grain of salt. It sounded to me like we've got our guy but it might be a while before it's a done deal.
> 
> If I remember what he really said something like "The Blazers interviewed Iavaroni last week and we were so impressed that he has become their #1 candidate and they've started talking contract." He didn't go into any further details as to what he really ment by "talking contract." It could be that they've thrown some numbers around and the two sides are feeling each other out and it'll be a while before there's any real news. Or it could be they've already got contracts in writing and they're working out the fine print and it'll be a matter of days before we hear something one way or another.
> 
> Me, I'm just accepting that it's true because it's more entertaining that way. That being the case I'm wondering what Iavaroni could have possibly done to be so impressive. I've been kicking it around in my little noodle for a bit and I've got a theory. Iavaroni has been given a lot of credit for working with Amare Stoudemire. John Nash loves Zach Randolph and has repeatedly called him a corner stone player but that has cooled lately because public oppinion has been against Zach. I'm thinkin Iavaroni came in with this big "I can turn Zach Randolph into a super star" speech and Nash was sold. Any other ideas on why Iavaroni could theoretically have been so impressive?


3 things.

1: "unlike your last coach who was on the 83 title team from philadelphia, I'm not a dumb ***"

2: I played for Jerry Sloan, coached with Pat Riley. I ain't afraind to kick someones *** if need be.

3: simply put. "Iavaroni...the San Fransico treat! (Ding ding!!)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll just be excited to have a coach that sounds intelligent. I was so sick and tired of hearing the word axe instead of ask out of Mo's mouth. This statement will probably get me in trouble, but didn't we all grow up learning the word is ask. Why is it so many African American's pronounce it axe? I really have always wondered. If you have a problem with my question I'm very sorry.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I'll just be excited to have a coach that sounds intelligent. I was so sick and tired of hearing the word axe instead of ask out of Mo's mouth. This statement will probably get me in trouble, but didn't we all grow up learning the word is ask. Why is it so many African American's pronounce it axe? I really have always wondered. If you have a problem with my question I'm very sorry.


I dont have a problem with someone saying "wif" or "ax" or whatever..I just have a problem with someone sounding like they're dumber than pond water, and not having a clue how to answer things.

meaning, listening to Maurice Cheeks was aggrivating.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> I dont have a problem with someone saying "wif" or "ax" or whatever..I just have a problem with someone sounding like they're dumber than pond water, and not having a clue how to answer things.
> 
> meaning, listening to Maurice Cheeks was aggrivating.




I don't have a problem with it either per say, I have just always wondered why it is. I did have a problem with Mo saying it though. It bothered me that he came across so unintelligently in interviews. I'm assuming he is a smart man, but I think if most fans picked up on how he sounded maybe the players did too.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I said it a while ago and it looks like its coming to fruition.....Mark Iavaroni is going to be the next Blazer coach....


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah seems that way


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

He looks like hes gonna be our guy Im happy


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Why would anyone be "happy" Iavaroni is going to be our next coach? POrtland really needed to make a splash this offseason, and so far if Iavaroni is the guy then they are 0 for 1. 

These are the things that the team needed to get done this summer.

1. Nash or not to Nash
2. Coach
3. High draft pick
4. What to do with our free agents
5. Trading NVE
6. Signing free agents.


Re-signing Nash was a push
Now the coach.....Iavaroni???? Like Pivo said last night, he might end up being a hall of fame coach, but the Blazers needed to make a splash and didn't if either he or Casey is their guy. 


I'm worried for the rest of the summer.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> These are the things that the team needed to get done this summer.
> 
> 1. Nash or not to Nash
> 2. Coach
> ...


Well put, mm. Not so much about the draft, but pretty much everything else that requires some brain-power on the part of our GM.

PBF


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Why would anyone be "happy" Iavaroni is going to be our next coach? POrtland really needed to make a splash this offseason.


Why exactly do we need to make a "splash" this offseason? We are rebuilding. We have a rookie point guard a second year 3 (Outlaw), and a very young nucleus. We are 3 years away from making any serious noise. We obviously, at this point, are of no interest to top-tier coaches (with good reason), so a smart up and comer is fine by me as coach.

In other news, I hate that Mo said "axe" for "ask" as well. It is poor English and a sign of either a lack of intelligence or laziness.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Stevenson said:


> Why exactly do we need to make a "splash" this offseason? We are rebuilding. We have a rookie point guard a second year 3 (Outlaw), and a very young nucleus. We are 3 years away from making any serious noise. We obviously, at this point, are of no interest to top-tier coaches (with good reason), so a smart up and comer is fine by me as coach.


 :clap:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Stevenson said:


> Why exactly do we need to make a "splash" this offseason? We are rebuilding. We have a rookie point guard a second year 3 (Outlaw), and a very young nucleus. We are 3 years away from making any serious noise. We obviously, at this point, are of no interest to top-tier coaches (with good reason), so a smart up and comer is fine by me as coach.
> 
> In other news, I hate that Mo said "axe" for "ask" as well. It is poor English and a sign of either a lack of intelligence or laziness.



I agree with you 100% that we are years away from doing anything, but I think it is important that the organization gives the season ticket holders and sponsors something to get excited about. Marc Iavaroni and Dwayne Casey say also ran. Good or bad, the team should have given Flip Saunders the duel role of coach and GM. If that had happened season ticket sales would have increased by at least 1000.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Stevenson said:


> Why exactly do we need to make a "splash" this offseason? We are rebuilding. We have a rookie point guard a second year 3 (Outlaw), and a very young nucleus. We are 3 years away from making any serious noise. We obviously, at this point, are of no interest to top-tier coaches (with good reason), so a smart up and comer is fine by me as coach.


I wanted to say that, but by the time I was done saying it I had a novel going. The team wasn't going to get a big name _known_ star this year (either coach or player). There isn't a player (or coach) we could get that could all the sudden vault us into the WCF's like Phoenix got. 

Did D'Antoni seem like a great hire last year for the Suns (or whenever he was hired)? 

I'm not saying (if he's the one) Iavaroni is "the one", but I would trust the guys in picking a coach far more than I'd trust Bob Whitsits "PR stunt" coach. Which, let's be honest, thats what Maurice Cheeks was. I'm not even sure that the only coach that Trader Bob hired was that great of a coach until we had Scottie Pippen. 

The best things that Trader Bob did (in relation to coaching) was firing PJ Carlesimo. The worst thing he did was hiring Maurice Cheeks.


(you'll notice I didn't say the worst thing he did was firing Adleman. He didn't fire him. PJ Carlesimo was made head coach before Trader Bob came to Portland)


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Some people act as if there were an infinite number of big name coaches available but the Blazers decided to settle for a second-rate guy. Actually there are two "name" coaches without jobs. Phil Jackson and Flip Saunders. Jackson may or may not go to LA. Saunders reportedly is not going to coach next year. No doubt it is Nash's fault that Phil Jackson is dumb enough to go back to Kobe Bryant, right?.
We don't know how good a coach Iavoroni, if he's the choice, will be. Why assume he'll be awful? Or that Williams, if drafted, will be a bust?
(As for saying "axe" for "ask", you know the line about people who live in glass houses? Aggravating and dual were spelled incorrectly by those who complained about "axe".
But at least Cheeks did not go "nucular".)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

crandc said:


> Some people act as if there were an infinite number of big name coaches available but the Blazers decided to settle for a second-rate guy. Actually there are two "name" coaches without jobs. Phil Jackson and Flip Saunders. Jackson may or may not go to LA. Saunders reportedly is not going to coach next year. No doubt it is Nash's fault that Phil Jackson is dumb enough to go back to Kobe Bryant, right?.
> We don't know how good a coach Iavoroni, if he's the choice, will be. Why assume he'll be awful? Or that Williams, if drafted, will be a bust?
> (As for saying "axe" for "ask", you know the line about people who live in glass houses? Aggravating and dual were spelled incorrectly by those who complained about "axe".
> But at least Cheeks did not go "nucular".)



Technicaly for the right compensation EVERY coach is available. 


And LOL me of all people would never complain about someone's spelling.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> (As for saying "axe" for "ask", you know the line about people who live in glass houses? Aggravating and dual were spelled incorrectly by those who complained about "axe".
> But at least Cheeks did not go "nucular".)


hold the spatula, cake lady! No where did I complain about people saying "axe" (as I was the one who spelled aggravating). what I _said_ was the following:



> *I dont have a problem with someone saying "wif" or "ax" or whatever*..I just have a problem with someone sounding like they're dumber than pond water, and not having a clue how to answer things.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

crandc said:


> As for saying "axe" for "ask", you know the line about people who live in glass houses? Aggravating and dual were spelled incorrectly by those who complained about "axe".
> 
> But at least Cheeks did not go "nucular".



Seems pretty offbase to me as well crandc... like it or not, some people within the US speak differently then others of us. Though some people would beg to differ, I don't think it's a sign of lack of intelligence if someone from the south says "ya'll" or if people from Minnesota hold onto their O's more then I, and I certainly don't hold it against an African American if they speak like their peers let alone publicly speculate if that means they are stupid. 

That said... I don't feel that Mo was particularly interested/inspired by his dealings with the press, and he often seemed annoyed by that aspect of the job... I don't think he's angling for an TV analyst position should teams stop offering him head coaching gigs. He was not an interesting guy for me to hear interviewed, but thats not really something that means much to me as a Bball fan. If the players respect him and GM feels he's doing a good job managing the various aspects of being an NBA head coach, I'm going to trust their judgment as most coaching happens outside of my view. 

STOMP


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> I think if most fans picked up on how he sounded maybe the players did too.


I think you're giving the players too much credit for their own intelligence.

Dan


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sports/2002332089_finalsnotes13.html



> Notebook: Casey up for 2 NBA jobs
> 
> Dwane Casey talks to Trail Blazers about coaching job.
> 
> ...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I agree with you 100% that we are years away from doing anything, but I think it is important that the organization gives the season ticket holders and sponsors something to get excited about. Marc Iavaroni and Dwayne Casey say also ran. Good or bad, the team should have given Flip Saunders the duel role of coach and GM. If that had happened season ticket sales would have increased by at least 1000.


You think Flip Saunders would have filled the seats at the Rose Garden :laugh: ? sorry but Blazers fans aren't going to show up to games because we hired a mediocre coach that demands money that he doesn't deserve....Why overpay and give Flip GM/coaching duties when:
A.) he has never shown that he has the ability to be a GM.
B.) He has never done anything of significance in his coaching career.
C.) He already screwed us over a couple years ago.

You over-rate Flip Saunders way too much and make it seem as if he is the savior to this franchise, when in reality we would be overpaying for a coach who thinks he's a lot better than he is and we could easily get a coach just as good for much cheaper....

Give Iavaroni a chance to show what he can do with a limited roster full of young kids...I'm sure he can do just as good, if not a better job than your boy Flip....


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> B.) He has never done anything of significance in his coaching career.


I agree, he's over hyped, BUT he has done a few things of "significance in his coaching career":



> One of the most successful coaches in the history of the Continental Basketball Association, Phil "Flip" Saunders guided the Minnesota Timberwolves to their first-ever playoff berth in 1996-97, his first full season as an NBA head coach, and to a franchise-record 50 victories in 1999-2000 which was duplicated in 2001-2002.
> 
> In 1996-97 the Timberwolves improved to 40-42 under Saunders as Garnett blossomed into an NBA All-Star at the age of 21. Minnesota, making its first playoff appearance, was swept by Houston. The next year Minnesota posted its first winning record, going 45-37 and stretching Seattle to five games before bowing in the first round of the playoffs.
> 
> ...


Sure its not an NBA title, but its significant.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> You think Flip Saunders would have filled the seats at the Rose Garden :laugh: ? sorry but Blazers fans aren't going to show up to games because we hired a mediocre coach that demands money that he doesn't deserve....Why overpay and give Flip GM/coaching duties when:
> A.) he has never shown that he has the ability to be a GM.
> B.) He has never done anything of significance in his coaching career.
> C.) He already screwed us over a couple years ago.
> ...




What I'm trying to say is that given the same roster, Flip Saunders would have created more of a buzz than Marc Iavaroni or Dwayne Casey. Like Phil Jackson would have created more of a buzz than Flip Saunders. 


Heck, Terry Porter would have sold a lot more tickets than Flip Saunders too. 


Like a player. Who sells more tickets, T-Mac or Green. Green might end up being better, but right now T-Mac does.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm gonna weigh in with those thinking that "buzz" and such is over-rated. All will be well in Blazerland once the team is winning again and not before, regardless of coach or star player. If they feel that, of the coaches giving them the time of day, Iavaroni or Casey give them the best chance to win, I'm all for it. I think there's wisdom in trying to get players who can, for the most part, avoid trouble off (and on) the court, I'm getting really tired of moves being made that seem more PR based than anything else.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> Seems pretty offbase to me as well crandc... like it or not, some people within the US speak differently then others of us. Though some people would beg to differ, I don't think it's a sign of lack of intelligence if someone from the south says "ya'll" or if people from Minnesota hold onto their O's more then I, and I certainly don't hold it against an African American if they speak like their peers let alone publicly speculate if that means they are stupid.


Actually I agree with you, Stomp. I was just saying that there are people who called Cheeks on "axe" who also seem to be English-language challenged so should not throw stones.
And the Cockneys would say "arsk". 
It still drives me nuts to hear "Ary-GONE".

The main point is that it's pretty early to label Iavaroni a bust. The man has not even been hired yet!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Actually I agree with you, Stomp. I was just saying that there are people who called Cheeks on "axe" who also seem to be English-language challenged so should not throw stones.
> And the Cockneys would say "arsk".
> It still drives me nuts to hear "Ary-GONE".
> 
> The main point is that it's pretty early to label Iavaroni a bust. The man has not even been hired yet!


some of us didn't throw a stone, but was jailed for doing so...


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

ya'll made your beds, now die in them!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

crandc said:


> Actually I agree with you, Stomp. I was just saying that there are people who called Cheeks on "axe" who also seem to be English-language challenged so should not throw stones.
> And the Cockneys would say "arsk".
> It still drives me nuts to hear "Ary-GONE".
> 
> The main point is that it's pretty early to label Iavaroni a bust. The man has not even been hired yet!




First of all, no one is labeling him a bust. Secondly those of us that seem to be "English challenged" in your mind were really just wondering why so many African American's pronounced it that way. I mean you yourself Ms. writer lady left out a word from her precious post. Mistakes happen in posts, like spelling and puncuation errors and most rational people know that's what that was. So I guess you should stand in line for the next stone to throw huh?


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

> I'm not saying (if he's the one) Iavaroni is "the one", but I would trust the guys in picking a coach far more than I'd trust Bob Whitsits "PR stunt" coach. Which, let's be honest, thats what Maurice Cheeks was.


Cheeks was a "PR stunt"??? At the time, Cheeks was one of the "hot" assistant coaches....all-star former player, coming off Philly's appearance in the NBA Finals, able to work with difficult players (Iverson), understudy of Larry Brown. I'm not debating that it was Cheeks time to move on, but when hired his credentials easily stacked up Iavaroni's. PR move....where do you people come up with this stuff? Clyde Drexler.....now that would have been a PR stunt.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NBAGOD said:


> Cheeks was a "PR stunt"??? At the time, Cheeks was one of the "hot" assistant coaches....all-star former player, coming off Philly's appearance in the NBA Finals, able to work with difficult players (Iverson), understudy of Larry Brown. I'm not debating that it was Cheeks time to move on, but when hired his credentials easily stacked up Iavaroni's. PR move....where do you people come up with this stuff? Clyde Drexler.....now that would have been a PR stunt.


well for starters, he was a "players coach" (read: the players will respect that. PR)

He worked with Iverson (read: he'll work with evil manchild Rasheed. PR)

he's black (yes, thats PR, as much as it shouldn't be).

He was a well respected player by man fans, and the total opposite of what the percieved reputation of the players. (PR).


----------

